# Animals That Glow



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Neat, yet kind of freaky. 

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/animals-that-glow-1311949543-slideshow/


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, those pictures are amazing. I know there're certain kinds of fish that naturally glow in the dark (thanks David Attenborough). Were all of the animals in those photos genetically modified to do that? The puppy with the glowing claws was pretty groovy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yep, all genetically modified.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anymouse said:


> cutest thread title ever.
> and cool pics!!! i clicked.
> probably this is my favorite thread ever.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that dog is pretty cute. Can't wait till they come out with glow in the dark cockatiels.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :yay 

I wanted to paste that picture here, but didn't know how :blush


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Scorpions!!! Goddamn scorpions!!

As if they weren't ****ing terrifying enough, they glow under black light.

:afr


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

(i hate to be a party-pooper, but i always find the breeding of animals with horribly unnatural qualities solely for our amusement a little sad and disturbing. Aquarium fish are good example of this. I realize that there could be some medical gains to come out of breeding and genetic enhancement so i don't want to knock the practice as a whole, but selling them as pets and showing them off as freak shows just seems a little wrong to me. anyway...)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> (i hate to be a party-pooper, but i always find the breeding of animals with horribly unnatural qualities solely for our amusement a little sad and disturbing. Aquarium fish are good example of this. I realize that there could be some medical gains to come out of breeding and genetic enhancement so i don't want to knock the practice as a whole, but selling them as pets and showing them off as freak shows just seems a little wrong to me. anyway...)


Actually, I agree. (Despite my cockatiel comment.)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ You do always manage to find the best pictures! Is it genetically modified?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Oh, way cool! I'll have to give that a try. Glow in the dark burduh, oh yeah!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hint:

you do not want to be waving a black light around your house until you have cleaned the hell out of it. And even then you probably still don't want to.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

anymouse said:


> cutest thread title ever.
> and cool pics!!! i clicked.
> probably this is my favorite thread ever.
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mushy more proof that beagles are the best...haha  (and also the easy to conduct testing on, oh well :blank )

But I am a bit uncomfortable with these animals. I'm far from an animal rights activist type but I don't like the idea of breeding fancy animals for people to gawk at or to make convenient or attractive pets. Just seems pretty useless to make animals glow in the dark. (No offense Neptunus - it was interesting to lookat)


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Lightning bugs/Fireflies FTW!










(I tried to take some pictures two weeks ago, but they didn't turn out good)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^That's so frickin cool. Never seen them in real life :sigh


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> (i hate to be a party-pooper, but i always find the breeding of animals with horribly unnatural qualities solely for our amusement a little sad and disturbing. Aquarium fish are good example of this. I realize that there could be some medical gains to come out of breeding and genetic enhancement so i don't want to knock the practice as a whole, but selling them as pets and showing them off as freak shows just seems a little wrong to me. anyway...)


That was my thought too, even though the pictures are neat to look at. As soon as I read the words "genetically modified" and "transgenic" it kind of became a downer. (Sorry god of the seas! :b The pics are neat to look at though.)

I'll take my glow-in-the-dark creatures in natural form.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No offense taken everyone. I'm not too comfortable with the idea of "designer" animals myself. Still, I thought the pictures were kind of cool, and worth sharing.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> Hint:
> 
> you do not want to be waving a black light around your house until you have cleaned the hell out of it. And even then you probably still don't want to.


:lol

Yeah, God knows what my cockatiel has left behind. (Or, rather, from his behind!)

And "fireflies FTW" all the way. That is one cool picture, Classified. It's like a forest filled with Tinker Bells!


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not big on genetic modifications meeting with living things genetic makeup is ****ed up I know once I'm a big time biologist I will definitely take interest tho things like this I find fascinating but the way I see it if an animal doesn't need to glow it shouldn't messing with em for peoples amusement is not right but they are nice to look at


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oh wowww :O


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

* I wish I had taken that picture, but I can't take credit for it.

Fireflies come out at dusk and stop shortly after dark, so you have about 20 minutes to take a few pictures. And they weren't that concentrated, but you might see 2 or 3 in that size area.

I wonder how that guy was able to get that picture...Long exposure? ND filter and even longer exposure? Just so happened that all 100 fireflies lit up at the same time? (they blink 5 sec on, 10-15 off) Probably stacked multiple images, I have to learn how to do that.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a cool thread!

Here are a few more animals for the zoo:

The rabbit Alba









Glowing pigs


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Whoa, that is one brilliant bunny!!!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Humans also glow. We just can't see it in our light spectrum. But we emit infra red light.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Selbbin said:


> Humans also glow. We just can't see it in our light spectrum. But we emit infra red light.


*thermal infrared. (watch out for Predators...)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

gilt said:


> This is a cool thread!
> 
> Here are a few more animals for the zoo:
> 
> The rabbit Alba


Wow! A glowing bunny. I love it  Reminds me of my rabbit lamp:










:b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe now they've cracked glow-in-the-dark-fish they can work on curing cancer eh?

Seriously though, cool pics


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Wow! A glowing bunny. I love it  Reminds me of my rabbit lamp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh. Owl tea cosy. Dalek pot thing, Rabbit lamp. See a doctor.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

lonely metalhead said:


> I'm not big on genetic modifications meeting with living things genetic makeup is ****ed up I know once I'm a big time biologist I will definitely take interest tho things like this I find fascinating but the way I see it if an animal doesn't need to glow it shouldn't messing with em for peoples amusement is not right but they are nice to look at


I guess I don't understand why people feel this way. Don't get me wrong, there isn't anything great about this type of thing, but I also don't see anything horrible so long as the animals health isn't adversely effected as a result. It seems to me, it's all relating to the huge push towards naturalism (what exactly defines nature?) which has people uncomfortable with anything that is labeled genetically modified (as if we haven't been breading funny shaped little dogs "naturally" which would have otherwise never existed).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That cloning thing just makes me cringe - like fur does to PETA. :afr

I had a dog, ut I don't know if I would want his paws glowing in the dark. Imagine the mayhem I woudl have had with Rascallo the Raccoon! :mum


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

lonelyjew said:


> I guess I don't understand why people feel this way. Don't get me wrong, there isn't anything great about this type of thing, but I also don't see anything horrible so long as the animals health isn't adversely effected as a result. It seems to me, it's all relating to the huge push towards naturalism (what exactly defines nature?) which has people uncomfortable with anything that is labeled genetically modified (as if we haven't been breading funny shaped little dogs "naturally" which would have otherwise never existed).


This.

Here is a fun talk on this sort of thing (he talks about glowing animals at the 4:30 mark).

http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_root_wolpe_it_s_time_to_question_bio_engineering.html


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Sigh. Owl tea cosy. Dalek pot thing, Rabbit lamp. See a doctor.


:teeth

I'm actually quite content in my tiny, restricted world of quaintness.

(Btw, it was a _rabbit dalek teapot_ :yes)


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

lonely metalhead said:


> I'm not big on genetic modifications meeting with living things genetic makeup is ****ed up I know once I'm a big time biologist I will definitely take interest tho things like this I find fascinating but the way I see it if an animal doesn't need to glow it shouldn't messing with em for peoples amusement is not right but they are nice to look at


I think most of you are missing the point with regards to these glowing animals. They aren't being created just for our amusement. Modifying their genes is an important part of the research in to genetic modification that holds the key to improving life for everyone.

Today it's genetic modification that produces glow in the dark genes.

Tomorrow it could be a genetic modification that produces a cure for cancer.

It's one step at a time on a long research and development road.


----------

